# Reptile Basics hides



## gav_1987 (Apr 23, 2008)

Does anyone know where i can get 'Reptile Basics' hide boxes from?


----------



## Rapid_Reptiles (Oct 21, 2009)

I very much doubt whether they import to a UK re-seller so it may be worth contacting them and importing a few!

David


----------



## hillzi (Mar 14, 2009)

May I ask why the bother of importing them, a few loo rolls will suffice


----------



## gav_1987 (Apr 23, 2008)

> May I ask why the bother of importing them, a few loo rolls will suffice


How will an adult ball python hide in a loo roll?


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

I ordered 16 of these last year, shipping no problem, pretty cheap too.
The guy was very helpful.
Good luck


----------



## gav_1987 (Apr 23, 2008)

I have just sent Reptile Basics an email so i will let people know if they will still ship to the UK, if they do i will probably get a few extras if there is the interest?


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi i am making a big order for these on the 8th and will be making regular orders for these from rich at reptile basics the sizes that i will have landing in the UK will be 

mini, small, medium, large 

The second order that i make will be the all the above plys the extra large size 

if you are intersted let me know as they will listed up in my online shop


----------



## gav_1987 (Apr 23, 2008)

When will they arrive in the UK, i am after small and medium sizes so if you could give me prices that would be great.

Just out of intrest is it only hides you are importing or are you getting Vivs and racks aswell?


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

At this time i will be placing the Order on the 8th rich will be sending the hides via Air Mail ill be getting 10 of each size from mini to large i would guess that would take about 7 days to arrive in the UK i will be placing bigger orders for hides if they sell well i am also in talks with him to get his racks and vivs over here to sell on 

How much of each size would you like if you can send me a PM ill see what i can do


----------



## gav_1987 (Apr 23, 2008)

PM'd you matey


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

Just thougth i would update this threas and say the order has now been places i am hoping they land in the UK in 7 to 10 days if all gose well


----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

*hides*

Hey man,

I'm definitely interested in these. Are they in yet?

Cheers

Andy:mf_dribble:


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

They have been laned but i was contacted buy a pet shop that snaped the whole lot up have made another order for them so waiting on the next batch to arrive


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

Just a Update the new order will arrive to me on monday


----------



## csh (Sep 25, 2008)

*my king snalke fits in a kitchen roll tube she s 3ft*



gav_1987 said:


> How will an adult ball python hide in a loo roll?


lol yes my snake can get into say large toilet tube, an hides make use of chocolate boxes ect there free an make good hides or platic icream tubes list is endless, but a python in it hard to belive lol well fully grown what about girth wouldnt fit sureley


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

Just to update this the first shipment of hide boxes have arrived 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/equipment-classifieds/454185-reptile-basics-inc-hide-boxes.html


----------

